# Evolution mail client using EWS to connect to Microsoft Exchange



## FloppyKing (May 21, 2021)

I have this working, as in it connects to our corporate exchange email server and can read and send emails, but it doesn't show the names of any of the directories.  This makes it very hard to navigate the emails since you don't know which directory is which.   

Any idea what could cause this?  Sorry if this isn't the appropriate forum for this question.  I tried googling for a Evolution specific forum, but didn't find one and I wasn't sure if my problem was specific to the FreeBSD port or not.

Not sure if it pertains to problem, but I'm connecting with the NTLM authentication method since it's the only one that seemed to work.  When i click "check for supported types" it defaults to 0Auth2 (office365) instead of NTLM, but that didn't seem to let it connect.

I'll also be contacting our corporate IT that manages the email server, but i'm guessing i'll just be told that they only support outlook email clients.  If i actually hear anything back helpful, i'll post back in case anyone else runs into this same issue.


----------



## FloppyKing (May 21, 2021)

got the expected response from corporate that they only support outlook and they're not willing to make any possible configuration changes on their end if it's a server side issue, so hopefully it's on the client end.


----------



## samob (Jun 28, 2022)

Qick search on this topic led me here to this forum post. Since I'm in same situation as forum poster, I will be glad to dig in deeper on this subject. I have some limited experience with setting up Active Directory with Exchange back in Windows 2000 Server Times.

I know lots have changed since then, but after many years of absence from corporate IT, Windows world and hairloss sysadmins faced in this time, I would like to get my feet wet again. This time with FreeBSD as my desktop. I have just onboarded in new job and I might be Lucky where poster hit the wall. Have yet to meet IT team, because I work in property management field. Will keep you posted on my progress.


----------

